# Immer selbe Karte



## Bloodynames (22. Oktober 2006)

Also Leute ich weiss echt net an wen ich mich da wenden soll aber wenn ich Reiches Thoriumserz eingebe und die Karte mir anzeigen lassen will kommt IMMER Die von Aschara ???


HELP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (22. Oktober 2006)

Bloodynames schrieb:


> Also Leute ich weiss echt net an wen ich mich da wenden soll aber wenn ich Reiches Thoriumserz eingebe und die Karte mir anzeigen lassen will kommt IMMER Die von Aschara ???
> HELP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann schau mal hier die 8 Objekte
Suche nach Thorium und nicht nach Thoriumerz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und falsches Forum.

//Moved


----------



## *Shuroril* (Gast) (22. Oktober 2006)

Also ich hab ein Problem seit kurzem und glaube, das das gemeint ist, bei allen Behältern(Kisten, Pflanzen, Eisenvorkommen) bekomme ich, wenn ich auf "Karte einblenden" klicke, immer die selbe Karte vorgesetzt, egal ob schlingendorntal oder Alteracgebirge ect. Zum Beispiel bei Kupfervorkommen sehe ich, unabhängig davon bei welcher Region ich auf "Karte einblenden" klicke, immer die Karte vom Alteracgebirge...


----------



## Roran (22. Oktober 2006)

*Shuroril* schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein Problem seit kurzem und glaube, das das gemeint ist, bei allen Behältern(Kisten, Pflanzen, Eisenvorkommen) bekomme ich, wenn ich auf "Karte einblenden" klicke, immer die selbe Karte vorgesetzt, egal ob schlingendorntal oder Alteracgebirge ect. Zum Beispiel bei Kupfervorkommen sehe ich, unabhängig davon bei welcher Region ich auf "Karte einblenden" klicke, immer die Karte vom Alteracgebirge...


Das muß sich mal ein Admin anschauen,
ich bekomme immer diese Karte angezeigt.
http://www.buffed.de/blasc/pi1/map.php?o=49&z=85


----------



## *Shuroril* (Gast) (22. Oktober 2006)

Der Link bringt ziehmlich wenig^^
bei jeder der eingeblendeten karten unterscheidet sich der Link, aber die Grafik ist gleich...
wenn ich den Link benutze sehe ich derzeit den "Wald von Elwynn".


----------



## Roran (22. Oktober 2006)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.



Roran schrieb:


> Das muß sich mal ein Admin anschauen,
> *ich bekomme immer diese Karte angezeigt.*
> http://www.buffed.de/blasc/pi1/map.php?o=49&z=85


----------



## Rascal (23. Oktober 2006)

Hmm bei mir ist es Mulgore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Admins am Rockzipfel zupf*


----------



## Gast (23. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir ist es im Moment Tirisfal^^


----------



## Engél Anatheron (4. März 2007)

habe ein kleines problem kann sein das es an meinen einstellungen liegt, aber egal welche karte ich öffne sie wird nicht geöfnet.

bitte um schnelle hilfe


----------



## celinapower (4. März 2007)

Ich habe genau das selbe problem.denke den liegt es an buffed,wäre ja ein kommischer zufall


----------



## Rizo (4. März 2007)

Bei mir funktionieren die Karten.


----------

